# When was the last time you smiled because of your partners love?



## Addictive Personality (Mar 23, 2012)

In appreciation for the love and commitment my darling wife shows me everyday, even though we fight, even though we argue, even though I work away, even though she nags me(joke =p), even though we miss each other terribly and are living in a perpetual state of financial chaos - She makes me smile just knowing that she chose me.

Through thick and thin, good and the bad, poorer and now richer both financially and spiritually I couldn't have gotten where I am today without her.

Do you have someone like that in your life?


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

My husband. He has been my rock, my partner, my everything and I couldn't imagine a better man in my life. He is a wonderful father, a sensitive old soul and he lets me be me.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband 

He's just .....amazing.

I've been bed ridden since surgery last week and he's spent every evening with me in bed. Making dinner, doing all the chores that I normally do, being Dad of the year. And working 12 hour days.

I was looking at him last night as he slept. I couldn't sleep, but he was laying next to me...so beautiful. I stirred a bit to get comfortable and he reached for my hand. 



The tears welled up.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

My H and I were sitting on the couch last night and he started coming on to me in this really creepy way.... We'd had a long day, it was late and were winding down and no way I could've mustered up the energy for sex, so I asked him if his creepy come on's were suppose to be turning me on, he said no and that he just wanted to see his wife smile for once tonight. 

It's little things at times for me.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to pretend I didn't read this. 

I am seriously happy for you guys, though! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Just this morning for me!

I love my husband. He sends me.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes my wife, her smile, her real smile, the one, only I get to see that is for me and me alone, knowing that I put it there...

last night she had one of her horrible migraines, she was just crying that it hurt so bad and the meds were not helping, so I just started
softly massaging her head, her face,her temples, kissed her tears, talked soothingly to her, told it will be ok, I'm here I will take care of you, took her shirt off off and massaged her shoulders her neck, 
her back, kissed her back etc softly, told how much I love her...then slowly she started to calm down, her breathing changed slowed down and she started to relax...I put every ounce of my love in my finger tips, trying to pull away her pain, trying to make her feel better...I did this for about an hour all the while,just focusing on her and my love for this wonderfull woman.

I got one of those smiles this morning...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Yes my wife, her smile, her real smile, the one, only I get to see that is for me and me alone, knowing that I put it there...
> 
> last night she had one of her horrible migraines, she was just crying that it hurt so bad and the meds were not helping, so I just started
> softly massaging her head, her face,her temples, kissed her tears, talked soothingly to her, told it will be ok, I'm here I will take care of you, took her shirt off off and massaged her shoulders her neck,
> ...


So beautiful! I think this would make a lot of women glow! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> Yes my wife, her smile, her real smile, the one, only I get to see that is for me and me alone, knowing that I put it there...
> 
> last night she had one of her horrible migraines, she was just crying that it hurt so bad and the meds were not helping, so I just started
> softly massaging her head, her face,her temples, kissed her tears, talked soothingly to her, told it will be ok, I'm here I will take care of you, took her shirt off off and massaged her shoulders her neck,
> ...


That is so sweet! I have read that ice cream can help "break up" migraines. Something about "brain freeze"...... Has she tried that? Although your way sounds much better!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Just before she left for work she was really cranky. She was stressed about work. She can't wait for the week ends. 

Then she called later and said she is sorry about the LB withdrawal. We had a laugh, and cant wait for the week end to start...I smiled


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

About 3 minutes ago. Got a text that just read "Love you, baby". 

Oddly enough, I'd just finished ordering her a bouquet of her favorite flowers about 15 minutes before that to surprise her tonight. I've been seeing her for over a year, and for a variety of reasons, this is the first time I've done that. Looking forward to the expression on her face when she sees them.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Addictive Personality (Mar 23, 2012)

I have to admit - I don't regularly buy flowers for my wife....bad me.
But when I do, after the initial - What have you done - looks, she loves the surprise. 
I find its the little things, not necessarily the bought or paid for things, that mean the most to our significant others.
Dont get me wrong buying a present or a nice arrangement of flowers always works a treat but I feel its the things we do that have no financial reward, or gain, that can mean the most.

Like massaging her migraines away, like spending time watching her boring...I mean interesting shows..lol, like calling or texting just to say hi or I love you. And yes, even those surprise bouquets for when they come home - just to see the joy in the eyes of the person you want to make happy and know that you were able to do so makes it all worth while.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Addictive Personality said:


> I have to admit - I don't regularly buy flowers for my wife....bad me.


 
I love your username, I say that about myself all the darn time, that is why I am still here at this forum after 2 yrs, I need to leave this place.... I'd rather have my husband grab my butt than give me flowers...I would probably complain I wanted roots with them or something. I can't see spending $$ on that & throwing them away... I'd rather him go in the back yard and pick some, which he has done on a rare occasion...but then gave them to the kids to give me, ha ha ...It's the thought that counts. 

I am not a gift person... I want his time and his touch. 

That is what does it for me.....and him....... keeps us both  .....even when my husband is driving, he reaches for my hand...every drive ...little things like that.... 

Last .... when he left for work this morning.....with the kiss , an "I love you...be careful, don't hit any deer" (cause I was going out today).... and I tell him "Don't get hit by a train"..... as he leaves with his lunch bucket.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't read this.


ditto


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I love your username, I say that about myself all the darn time, that is why I am still here at this forum after 2 yrs, I need to leave this place.... I'd rather have my husband grab my butt than give me flowers...I would probably complain I wanted roots with them or something. I can't see spending $$ on that & throwing them away... I'd rather him go in the back yard and pick some, which he has done on a rare occasion...but then gave them to the kids to give me, ha ha ...It's the thought that counts.
> 
> I am not a gift person... I want his time and his touch.
> 
> ...


Oh, trust me. She'll get her ass and most other body parts grabbed, touched, and tasted as well. The flowers are for her to take back to her place after said grabbing, touching, and tasting. . Something that will keep her smiling evn when I'm not around her. She's been going through a bit of a stressful time the past couple of weeks, so I figured it was time for something "above and beyond".

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting title and thread, not sure if subconciously affected me today or not but today at lunch break I was smiling like crazy.

Let me elaborate... I don't remember the last time I smiled like that about my ex W, it has probably been a couple years since (though maybe it was in fact more recent, just overshadowed by her infidelity and the divorce). But I have had one relationship since - and it was sexual, very much so in fact, and even though it has ended I got enough good memories out of it that today I was beaming thinking of them.

I kind of realized that I've spent so much time focussed on the rejection of my ex W and my own low SE that I have had nothing but anxiety and it has shut me down. But today I decided to try just thinking of that really great time with my most recent ex GF in the front seat of my... err well nm not important to you, just me... and it was such a great feeling (I know it was "just sex" except to her and I it was a kind of love too) that I couldn't contain my pleasant feelings... and the result is that I was actually making the people I was around today happy too, I was charming today and even had a bunch of pretty women laughing (and the guys visibly jealous of me). It is the first time I've felt this way in quite a while, I have a lot of gratitude for the experience I got to share with her that made those memories.


----------



## Always_Sunny (Jan 31, 2012)

It's been quite a while for me. She doesn't seem to care about my emotional needs anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Every day I smile because of something my H has said or done.

I just hope I make him smile as much as he makes me smile!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Wifey had the day off from work. I got a text around 10AM telling me that sleeping in is nice, but waking up in my arms is better.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Tonight my husband bought me my favorite candy bar, Lindt Intense Orange. He is in a deep depression and we are sexless so this was a surprise. A small step, but a step nonetheless!

I reacted like he gave me a diamond ring! Is my reaction pitiful?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Tonight my husband bought me my favorite candy bar, Lindt Intense Orange. He is in a deep depression and we are sexless so this was a surprise. A small step, but a step nonetheless!
> 
> I reacted like he gave me a diamond ring! Is my reaction pitiful?


not at all.
why would you question that?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This morning, before his alarm went off for work, he snuggled me and kissed my nose before getting up. 

I love how affectionate he is.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> Tonight my husband bought me my favorite candy bar, Lindt Intense Orange. He is in a deep depression and we are sexless so this was a surprise. A small step, but a step nonetheless!
> 
> I reacted like he gave me a diamond ring! Is my reaction pitiful?


No. It was very sweet of him and you appreciated it. That's a good thing


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't even tell you. The last time he smiled was because of something he read on one of his many forums.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mom_In-Love (Mar 18, 2012)

Its so refreshing to read about other people happy with their lover.

I smile all throughout the day because of my amazing husband. He makes it impossible for me not to fall more and more in love with him each passing day. I feel so fortunate and also love to make him smile myself. Being in-love (hence my name) is the ultimate feeling. There is such an overwhelming amount of happiness that you just cant really explain or put in to words without feeling like there is so much more to it than what you can ever say or express. Such a mystery, so intense, such ecstasy... I'm in-love with him... that's all.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

This morning before he left to take the kids to their swim lessons.

Every morning he wakes up with a smile on his face saying good morning and hello. It makes me smile too.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

This morning when I got the text "Hi my sexy motorcycle mama. I hope your day is going well." He is adorable.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> This morning when I got the text "Hi my sexy motorcycle mama. I hope your day is going well." He is adorable.


Aww! I love that


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night, Hubs made me a bed picnic of cheese, grapes and a bit of wine  We watched "I Hate Valentine's Day" and he said, "Remember that time when we broke up and we didn't talk for 5 days when we were dating?" (hahahah like I'd forget that hell! Breakup instigated by me because he was flip flopping between commitment and 'just dating'.) I said I did and he said, "I wanted to call you SO BAD but my stubborness wouldn't let me. I was sooo happy when you came in for an oil change, I almost humped your leg and left a puddle of pee on the floor."



:rofl:

That's my man.

It's not so much the romance of what he said  but the fact that this movie made him think of that and he had the nerve to open up and tell me.

And today, I took the kids to school....first time since surgery. He texted me to ask how it went and how I felt. His concern made me feel giddy.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Last night, Hubs made me a bed picnic of cheese, grapes and a bit of wine  We watched "I Hate Valentine's Day" and he said, "Remember that time when we broke up and we didn't talk for 5 days when we were dating?" (hahahah like I'd forget that hell! Breakup instigated by me because he was flip flopping between commitment and 'just dating'.) I said I did and he said, "I wanted to call you SO BAD but my stubborness wouldn't let me. I was sooo happy when you came in for an oil change, I almost humped your leg and left a puddle of pee on the floor."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesomeness

things like this make me miss a relationship...
almost


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Addictive Personality said:


> In appreciation for the love and commitment my darling wife shows me everyday, even though we fight, even though we argue, even though I work away, even though she nags me(joke =p), even though we miss each other terribly and are living in a perpetual state of financial chaos - She makes me smile just knowing that she chose me.
> 
> Through thick and thin, good and the bad, poorer and now richer both financially and spiritually I couldn't have gotten where I am today without her.
> 
> Do you have someone like that in your life?


 I love it. Well said. Maybe not every point lines up with us, but the overall message, yes, I understand what you mean. Both financially and spiritually, I couldn't have gotten where I am today without her. My best friend. My best buddy. The mother of my children. My confidant. My partner. My teammate. My sweetheart. My wife.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

My husband's gone back to work for another few weeks, but he made me smile the entire time he was here  His love and our family are the reason for my happiness, and our love is the reason for our daughters happiness. Money, cars ... all the stuff is great. Love? That's all I need. Everything else is a bonus. Big mansion by the jetty? Meh. Well ok, maybe just one ...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I got a box of good-n-plenty today, that was pretty cool.


----------



## Hunger (Mar 26, 2012)

Today. My H brought me some hand picked flowers while I was at work today. Un-deserved flowers; but his love is so sweet I cant help but smile.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

There's so much my hubby does that makes me smile. 

I love how he always kisses me goodbye before he leaves for work, whether I'm awake or not.

His sweet words that make me feel so loved and special.

The way he loves to cuddle me when we're in bed.

I especially love when he's real gentle with me even though he's kind of big and rough.

Just thinking of him and feeling like I'm the luckiest girl in the world because I'm the one he loves puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> I got a box of good-n-plenty today, that was pretty cool.


but did it make you smile? :scratchhead:


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

About 5 minutes ago 

Hubby and I were going to go to the store together when I realized how completely swollen my legs are (up to the thighs!) I couldn't wear pants comfortably so I stayed home to prop them up.

Hubby came back from the store and totally surprised me with a beautiful pink rose - for no reason at all! He totally just made my day! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> but did it make you smile? :scratchhead:


Yes but then I ate the whole thing and felt sick.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

My husband is on a 15 day trip, and we are going crazy. We tried phone sex, but it did nothing for me. It made me smile to think that after 34 years, we still want to rip each other's clothes off when he gets home.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When Hubs came home last night, I was snuggling our 3 year old in bed (she has a cold and fever) and he came in with orange juice for both of us and said, "What are my girls up to?"  Made me smile.

We're all sick though. Even Hubs. Our oldest was at a sleepover last night but just texted me that her ears hurt. Oh goody.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hunger said:


> Today. My H brought me some hand picked flowers while I was at work today. Un-deserved flowers; but his love is so sweet I cant help but smile.


Honest love like this comes along so rarely in a life. Make sure you do not foolishly throw it away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Yes but then I ate the whole thing and felt sick.


kinda like being married :/


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

lovesherman said:


> My husband is on a 15 day trip, and we are going crazy. We tried phone sex, but it did nothing for me. It made me smile to think that after 34 years, we still want to rip each other's clothes off when he gets home.


try skype instead


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

When he was leaving the house to go to the gym in the morning, I decided to follow him downstairs to the garage to get something from my car. He grinned, turned around on the stairs "Stop trying to stare at my butt. I know you always want to stare at my body."


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> When he was leaving the house to go to the gym in the morning, I decided to follow him downstairs to the garage to get something from my car. He grinned, turned around on the stairs "Stop trying to stare at my butt. I know you always want to stare at my body."


eww, that made you smile?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep, because he was being silly. I love his goofy comments.


----------

